# Gehäuse-Dämmung!



## Udo (12. März 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Hab mit jetzt einen XP 1700+ gekauft und auch dementsprechend einen Kühler!

Mein Problem:
Wenn ich den Pc hochfahre scheint es so als startet ein Hubschrauber mitten ein meinem Arbeitsraum!!
Hab mich schon erkundigt, das es Dämmmatten gibt, die aber nicht sehr viel ausgeben, die sind eher für Vibrationsreduzierung!

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine Idee oder vielleicht schon erfahrung damit wie ich meinen Rechner leiser machen könnte ohne einen neuen Kühler oder so zu kaufen!

Bin für jeden Hinweiß sehr Dankbar!!


----------



## Nils Hitze (12. März 2002)

Schalte den Lüfter am Anfang nur auf 7 V
und erst nach 10 minuten Laufzeit auf volle
12 V. Bzw. lasse den Lüfter gleich Temperatur-
geregelt laufen.

http://www.pc-max.de/default.php3?sel=04a09a

Für die Festplatten empfielt sich eine
vernünftige Aufhängung bzw. eine komplette
Dämmung + Kühlung.

(weiß gerade den Link nicht, sorry)

Conrad Elektronik : 
 Unter Audio/Video -> Boxenzubehör
 gibt es einen Dämmschaum, der recht 
 günstig und allgemein auch recht gut
 sein soll.

Alternativ empfehle ich Dachpappe
und Teppichstücke um den Gehäuseschall
zu entkoppeln und ausserdem den Schall
im Gehäuse zu bremsen.

Hier noch ein Link zu einer praktischen
Anwendung beider Prinzipien (Dachpappe + Schaum)

http://www.oc-tweaks.de/yeong_yang_mod_04.shtml

Pfote, Kojote

http://www.pc-max.de
http://www.oc-tweaks.de
http://www.aqua-computer.de
http://www.virtual-hideout.net


----------



## Udo (12. März 2002)

Danke dir erstmal, werde mir das zu gemüte führen,
bin aber für weitere tipps sehr dankbar!


----------

